# Scott's Marketplace?



## Stacyspy (Jul 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with them? I'm comparing fees for different sites, and Scott's has no listing fees, and charges 4.99%. Meanwhile, Etsy charges $.20 and 3.5%.  I like that if using Scott's, I would only pay if it sells, but does Etsy get so much more traffic that it would be worth the fee? 
I'll add that I don't expect a large amount of online sales, I'll use it more for the folks passing through my area to reorder easily, and to have a "website" without having to pay for my own just yet.
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll be honest, I never heard of Scott's so I would think Etsy gets a ton more traffic. Most people have at least heard of etsy even if they haven't gone there.


----------



## MtnSoaper (Jul 14, 2015)

I've never heard of them either. And keep in mind that Etsy has another fee if you use their checkout (which varies by country, https://www.etsy.com/help/article/2028).

For example, if a customer purchases a $10 item (plus $2 for shipping and $0.96 sales tax), I pay Etsy:

$0.20 listing fee
$0.35 for selling the item
$0.64 for using Etsy's checkout

Makes Scott's even more reasonable, but I would worry about traffic. I have a hard enough time selling on Etsy.

Edited:  I just checked out Scott's.  They don't have their own checkout so you have to use PayPal--and pay their fees.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm afraid I'm like everyone else, have never heard of Scott's either.  That seems like a bad sign in terms of exposure/sales.  I don't think I would use them as my only sales outlet.  Is there any downside to using Etsy,  *and* trying on Scott's for a while to see how it goes (since listing is free?)


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 14, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I'm afraid I'm like everyone else, have never heard of Scott's either.  That seems like a bad sign in terms of exposure/sales.  I don't think I would use them as my only sales outlet.  Is there any downside to using Etsy,  *and* trying on Scott's for a while to see how it goes (since listing is free?)



There really isn't a downside to more than one at this point. I have an Etsy page, although for all the listings I've done, I haven't done very well in sales. Most of my listings kind of pale in comparison to others, as I use one good- I think- photo with a scent description and ingredient list. I'm not very good with all the in depth stuff, like some others are. Since my listings are due to expire this week, I have to decide what to renew, and I have some new stuff to add.  
I did a page on Scott's Market this morning with 16 listings. I've already had several visitors and a few products favorited, so we'll see...  Scott's caught my eye only because it's been on my FB page, and a few of my non-local friends have mentioned it to me.


----------

